# What do ya'll think



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/flounder-need-break-136671/

It never fails when they start seeing pictures of good catches of fish someone want to increase the size and reduce the limit. 
Why do you think that is?

BTW I don't have a dog in this hunt.
They got us a few yr's ago.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc, you've been at it about as long as I have. This year has been a great year and the folks that have put in the time and work have done very well. The newer giggers have gotten started, maybe their numbers are not there yet. In my opinion the pics posted upset folks that havn't gotten there yet. I am positive that limits and slot will be modified in the coming years. 14 inch would be a good thing.IN 40 years of gigging, the fishery is strong as it was then. You have good and bad years as with any species, but this year the size and numbers rate up there with the best.I could not count the number of juvenile fish that I saw just last week headed for the gulf and next year is very promising. It's the dink fish and over limits that get posted that piss me off. The ethical fisheman that post a great night, I have nothing but respect for. They worked and put in the time for their results.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Terry 
I agree this year has been great:thumbup: Just hope this last cold front doesn't shut it down.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc, I think it will throw things into high gear. Next week could be the week.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

It's been a great year for me. Terry I sure hope it gets going strong soon.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep. :thumbup:


----------

